# Tesla’s change everything!



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have now been an EV/Tesla driver for 2 months. I'm running an errand right now and my wife asked if I would take her car because she's on empty. Well... 

ICE cars are...

Loud
Not smooth
Smelly
Expensive to fuel
They creep 
Tesla has ruined me in a good way!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982378135030321159


----------



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

What you didn't know was that when you were out fueling her car, she took your M3 for a joy ride.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

My mom smokes. If she asked me to pickup cigarettes, I'd say no.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have now been an EV/Tesla driver for 2 months. I'm running an errand right now and my wife asked if I would take her car because she's on empty. Well...


I can totally empathize with this, as the designated gas-filler-upper of our household!

One thing you didn't include on your list that sometimes gets me into trouble when I drive an ICE is the lack of instant torque. At this point, I'm fully conditioned to make quick cuts in and out of lanes when merging, in traffic, or turning onto a busy street. That doesn't work so well in my wife's car, which is a 2011 Subaru with a CVT that needs to hit 5 million RPM before you feel any power at the wheels... Yeah, we've had a few unnecessarily close calls with me behind the wheel. 

"Whoops. Sorry about that, guys... You know, I'll learn from my mistake and make it up to you... as soon as reservations open for the Model Y. "


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Watts4me said:


> What you didn't know was that when you were out fueling her car, she took your M3 for a joy ride.


Funny she hasn't driven the car yet. I offered and she's hesitant to do it. I think there is fear of breaking something or scratching a rim might be in play. Alternatively it's possibly the fear of wanting one as well.



Bokonon said:


> I can totally empathize with this, as the designated gas-filler-upper of our household!
> 
> One thing you didn't include on your list that sometimes gets me into trouble when I drive an ICE is the lack of instant torque. At this point, I'm fully conditioned to make quick cuts in and out of lanes when merging, in traffic, or turning onto a busy street. That doesn't work so well in my wife's car, which is a 2011 Subaru with a CVT that needs to hit 5 million RPM before you feel any power at the wheels... Yeah, we've had a few unnecessarily close calls with me behind the wheel.
> 
> "Whoops. Sorry about that, guys... You know, I'll learn from my mistake and make it up to you... as soon as reservations open for the Model Y. "


Yes this is perfectly said. Her car (which is identical to my old car) is so slow!!! I forgot how slow. The Tesla is so smooth and fast it's scary. I forgot how hard you had to work to get the Sonata around. She already knows she's getting a Model Y as long as the timing is right!


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> I can totally empathize with this, as the designated gas-filler-upper of our household!
> 
> One thing you didn't include on your list that sometimes gets me into trouble when I drive an ICE is the lack of instant torque. At this point, I'm fully conditioned to make quick cuts in and out of lanes when merging, in traffic, or turning onto a busy street. That doesn't work so well in my wife's car, which is a 2011 Subaru with a CVT that needs to hit 5 million RPM before you feel any power at the wheels... Yeah, we've had a few unnecessarily close calls with me behind the wheel.
> 
> "Whoops. Sorry about that, guys... You know, I'll learn from my mistake and make it up to you... as soon as reservations open for the Model Y. "


With you on that one. My wife's car is a Honda CRV (at least until the Model Y arrives).
We keep the "Eco" button on which is great for fuel economy (35-36mpg on a run), but sucks for acceleration.
My LEAF is way more fun to drive.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Twiglett said:


> With you on that one. My wife's car is a Honda CRV (at least until the Model Y arrives).
> We keep the "Eco" button on which is great for fuel economy (35-36mpg on a run), but sucks for acceleration.
> My LEAF is way more fun to drive.


I just got my wife a new Hyundai Tucson. It's got a turbo-4, and is actually the quickest accelerating car I've ever owned.

But the Leaf is still more fun to drive. You can't beat that _instant_ acceleration.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

This was my car for the week. First time in half a year I've driven our ICE (aside from moving it around in the driveway).

What I missed the most from the Tesla:

1. Instant torque. Short freeway merges/ lane changes are much more stressful without the responsiveness!
2. Regen and braking dynamics. Thought of all that energy wasted each time I braked.
3. Aerodynamics/ center of gravity. Forgot I was driving an ICE, tried to take a curve at 40mph... not a good idea. Hmph. Tesla way more fun to drive.
4. Vibration/engine noise. I forget how that can be tiring especially for long drives.
5. AP. Stop and go traffic was not fun. My foot got tired. Missed AP the most then.

What I didn't miss in the Tesla: um... the ICE had a bigger rear view mirror and rear windshield?


----------



## duckfriedrice (Mar 23, 2018)

garsh said:


> I just got my wife a new Hyundai Tucson. It's got a turbo-4, and is actually the quickest accelerating car I've ever owned.
> 
> But the Leaf is still more fun to drive. You can't beat that _instant_ acceleration.


We have a Tucson as well. I have been very happy with ours. Its value is unprecedented in my opinion.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

duckfriedrice said:


> We have a Tucson as well. I have been very happy with ours. It's value is unprecedented in my opinion.


I feel the same way about the Sonata. Dollar for dollar it's impossible to replace.


----------



## Asnpcwiz (Sep 26, 2017)

I agree with the Hyundai. I got into a rental Hyundai today after driving my new M3 all weekend and it was painful. But it's unfair to compare those two. Tesla is arguably the best at making luxury EV cars. Hyundai is probably the best at...long term warranties...not sure.

I can say owning my Tesla (in the brief time) has changed me. I can't say that's it has changed me completely. Getting into my Range Rover, it's a completely different experience. The V8 growl is amazing, and the refinement in the car is top notch. Honestly, Tesla could learn a lot about craftsmanship...although Land Rover could learn a lot about technology.

I see it more as having a mechanical handmade watch and a smart watch. Both experiences can be great, and it really depends on the person.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

I wish I had my Model 3 so I could also compare! 
July-Sept estimate but we'll see if that changes after Q2 call in a week.
My only comparison is a 30 min. test drive in a Model S P75D a year ago
and even that made me not want to go back into my ICE car!
Having my own Tesla would be mind boggling.
This wait sucks!


----------



## Cernie (Dec 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have now been an EV/Tesla driver for 2 months. I'm running an errand right now and my wife asked if I would take her car because she's on empty. Well...
> 
> ICE cars are...
> 
> ...


Yes...it does. My wife had a Model S that we got in mid-2016 that we drove around on weekends. Every Monday I would have to get into my ICE POS to go to work and sit in the car for a total of 1 hour a day...crappy acceleration, noisy, and no auto pilot. Four times a month I would have to roll up into a smelly gas station to grab some dirty gas pump handle and fill up my car...all the while thinking about how my wife only had to plug the car into the outlet in the garage. I was not happy. It ruins you...I couldn't wait to ditch my car!!!! Finally in February, I got my Model 3 and now we are an ICE free house! Best thing ever.


----------

